# Too many kittens!!!



## nonapaulness (May 22, 2007)

I am not breeding rats at the mo but I might consider it in the future, I just wondered what people generally do with the hoards of kittens that must be produced each year??

PT


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

If you plan on breeding rats for the good of the species (a responsible, ethical breeder) then you would need to mentor with a proper breeder first and "learn the ropes". They usually would set you up with your first breeding pair and help you with the process.

You need at least 3 generations of known genetic history with your breeding pair.

Then once you manage all this, _before _you breed, you make sure you have reservations for your rat babies...you do not randomly breed and then try to find homes...


----------



## nonapaulness (May 22, 2007)

Thanks for that, sounds like very good sound advice. I shall look into it when the time is right.

Cheers


----------



## tattered_teddy_bear (Apr 24, 2007)

generally breeders will only breed one or two litters a year (and using different rats) Most breeders won't breed the same rat many many times, good breeders won't. Your best bet is contacting a breeder on the forum and speaking one on one with them.


----------

